# Rich's British Lawn 2017



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

So after a bit of advice and quite a lot of emails back and forward from seed manufacturers. Today I laid down 324g over 9.2m² using a mix of three cultivars of Kentucky Bluegrass, or Smooth-stalked Meadow Grass if you are British.

At the moment I am only focusing on the upper level due to the fact that the fence work has taken an unexpectedly long time, so let's see how we get along.

The plan:



Leveling the bed:



Seed on the ground:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That soil color looks very rich compared to my clay. Wanna trade?


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Shipping would be a tad painful

The soil round here is amazing, we are technically on Chalk Downland but when the town was built in the 1960s the shipped in a ton of top soil to level and protect the chalk. The net effect is that I can dig down 80cm before the chalk starts to come in, I also leveled that area with an additional 150 liters of screened horticultural grade soil and dig it in thurougly.


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

The waiting is killing me, we have lots of cloud and light showers so I am hoping the seeds have got enough UV to germinate.


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Green Babies!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Woohoo! Congrats. How many times a day are you watering?


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Git er done!


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Woohoo! Congrats. How many times a day are you watering?


It's been raining quite a lot, one of the advantages of a maritime climate, on days where there has been no rain we have been watering twice a day. Will up that to three times a day if it gets warmer, it's been quite a cool September and the ground has stayed damp without the additional daily watering.

Also go the soil analysis in today:


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Day 15:



I suspect only 1 of the three cultivars have come in as yet as I potted up a monostand in seed trays and only Miracle has come in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Creating pots helps to troubleshoot problems with seeds and could be use as sod for trouble spots. Things are looking good!


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Some pictures... finally...
























Higher res and alternative photos are available on Lightroom.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Richard Slater How is it looking?


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking good, it's having it tough with a long spell of hot weather, however, it's doing far better than the PRG out the front. I planted out the plugs I grew to fill in some of the spaces that must have washed away and a couple of spots of Poa Annua that I hand pulled.


----------

